
Ask HN: How do you get people interested in your side project? - fatboy10174
I&#x27;ve been building a we app for the indie film industry for the past 2 yrs in my spare time.<p>Although I&#x27;ve had a few people say its an interesting idea, a few people sign up and a small number of visitors each week, its seems impossible to get any more new people.<p>I&#x27;m currently at the stage of needing say 50 people to use it, test and provide feedback. I don&#x27;t have much money which is why I cant pay people individually to test.<p>Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.filmitright.co.uk<p>How do you get people interested in your side project if its public facing? 
What&#x27;s steps do you take to get it tested before it goes live?
======
pizza
The negation of "if it's for losers, I won't" \- "if winners use it, I must"

